# Vendors Attention Needed



## Mattj4l/Vapor (3/12/14)

Hi I simply would like to know if anyone has stock of 100% VG juice (0mg) and bigger than 10ml . 
And also looking for juice with a PG to VG ratio 80:20 (80%PG and 20%VG)
Thank you.


----------



## kevkev (3/12/14)

Vapour Mountain. You can request VG and PG ratios on your orders. @Oupa is tha man.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (3/12/14)

kevkev said:


> Vapour Mountain. You can request VG and PG ratios on your orders. @Oupa is tha man.



AH Thank you fellow vaper


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> AH Thank you fellow vaper


I'm pretty sure just b also do custom mixes to the ratio u prefer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/12/14)

The bombies range from www.cloudflavour.co.za is max VG

The hurricane vapor is around 75VG/25PG and is available through them as well.

Chat to @paulph201 for any questions regarding these.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

